# Know what pisses me off most?



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

When people come to this site and pretend to be someone they arent and bloody lie and tell people different stories  

You know who you are and i think that you are PATHETIC  but its all good.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

do you have such a pathetic life that you have to make one up? i just dont understand  oh well as my sis and i say

SUCKS TO BE YOU


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Sep 3, 2003)

Whatever it is...I didn't do it this time.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

Rating sites are where all the faker action is.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

what are rating sites?

no buffy its not you


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no buffy its not you



shwooo *wipes nervous sweat off of head*

Thats good cause I still love ya babe


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

i will always love yah too.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2003)

not me either


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Sep 3, 2003)

dvlmn666 wants you to love him, too.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> dvlmn666 wants you to love him, too.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

dv you know your the man 

hey gr81 where the hell is my advice babe? hope you had a good day.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

right back at yah 
psst pm.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 3, 2003)

Its no fun if I don't keep ya waiting in anticipation, j/k. tommorrow I'll shoot a one hun. Gr81 is a busy man at the moment. Why are you so mad J??


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

Whats happenin Jen??


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 4, 2003)

Do you you mean someone you already know impersonating somebody else or someone coming across as something they are not?  Either way, they both suck. lol

Just curious, but is this something you could not confront them about one on one?

And please don't be so hard on dero.  He really IS a dude.  Don't let the hair fool ya.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

@ BO

I am pissed because there is someone here that NO i cant confront one on one cause they have been a little too freaky for me. They have told me a whole different story about their life then they have told someone else i know. Kinda sad if you ask me.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, I'm INNOCENT this time!  It's certainly not me!  But I know who though you are speaking about!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2003)

me too..(innocent..but have no idea who has crossed the arcs with J'bo..)
poor sot!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

Damn i knew i shouldnt of made up that story about me being married  So ya see J, i'm sorry,  You can come over any time you want and make babies  It's ok


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 4, 2003)

It was me.  I am actually Batman.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Re: Know what pisses me off most?



Attention Whores and Drama Queens.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## PB&J (Sep 4, 2003)

Thats not me in my avatar, I am really Nestor pistor, sorry for the confusion!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

I plead the 5th ... honestly.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

WTF???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Damn i knew i shouldnt of made up that story about me being married  So ya see J, i'm sorry,  You can come over any time you want and make babies  It's ok



Ris= its really you  k i am on the plane so meet me at the airport we can start there. 

IAB= not at all 

MBC= ?

Sounds like alot of you are maybe questioning your validity


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Sounds like alot of you are maybe questioning your validity



questioning my use of a dictionary, maybe, but not my validity.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sounds like alot of you are maybe questioning your validity



Not I ... what you see is what you get ... and then you may wish you hadn't seen.


----------



## urso8up (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Sounds like alot of you are maybe questioning your validity




NOt me i haven't talked to much on here. 
Hey  J'Bo  sorry you had to encounter a person like this that person should be Bitch slapped. from what i have read on here you seem tobe a great person.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what are rating sites?



XMike, Hot or Not, Rate My Rack, Rate My Body, etc


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 4, 2003)

Why did the rubber fly across the room?



















It got pissed off.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

les you are so cute, i love your avi,


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> les you are so cute, i love your avi,



Yep she is ... just another hottie we hope to meet in Vegas ... go us


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2003)

wha...what? Leslie is going now? Damn my being poor!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

I know I want shoulders like her and j damn it, now I have motivation for HIIT today, unfortunately my damn MP3 player is broken


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by urso8up *_
> NOt me i haven't talked to much on here.
> Hey  J'Bo  sorry you had to encounter a person like this that person should be Bitch slapped. from what i have read on here you seem tobe a great person.



Thanks Urs...you seem like a cool cat as well 

Mudge....ah thats funny...never been to one 

K. i have another piss me off thing.
Leslie maybe you can help me on this one...just need an opinion on what i should do.

My Provincial Federation just emailed me and he said that i am required to work 2 BINGO's to repay my award of funding for my comp this year. I knew that i had to work a BINGO yet he did not tell me all the details. Now he emails me TODAY and tells me that i have to work 2 bingo's and bring someone to work as well. This is BULLSHIT to me...i was never informed that i had to get someone i know to come and work as well...never mind the 3 day bloody notice...he says if i dont come and dont bring someone i have to re-pay them the money...i dont want to X myself cause politically i would be a goner if i did anything too crazy about this...however i dont feel that its right for me to get someone to work...i would rather do it all myself...which i have told him i am willing to do...he says i will be penalized.  what do you think i should do?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2003)

Sounds like complete bullshit to me. Bring someone to work with you as well?  I am not sure why you have to do ANY Bingos, but if its common practice, than fine. But you should not have to bring someone else along too. Why should they have to work too? They didnt compete ect.?

How much was the funding?

You dont have many choices hon.

* Suck it up, beg a friend and do two Bingos
*Same as above, but use a fat friend to get even
*Screw em and just pay the funding yourself from now on
*Consider joining another federation?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks Les.
-no other federation here 
-i told him i would do extra bingo's but not bring someone
-$600 really helps 
Thanks again. I will tell you what he says.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

I would help ya


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ris= its really you  k i am on the plane so meet me at the airport we can start there.


 Woooo hooooo  I've booked the penthouse suite at the Hilton Sydney Airport Hotel  
See ya soon babe  Now, best go and shave....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

What the F's a bingo??


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks Les.
> -no other federation here
> -i told him i would do extra bingo's but not bring someone
> ...



Wow!  If you paid it to them, would they want it all up front??

What do you mean by "bingo's"??


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> What the F's a bingo??


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

So what.... ya gotta host a bingo night to pay for competeing??? 
 Thats fuggen hilarious


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2003)

Its actually two nights.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

just bingo?  I thought it was something else but never that!  I would do the bingo.  How many hours though?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> So what.... ya gotta host a bingo night to pay for competeing???
> Thats fuggen hilarious


  Yeah it is Ris, I thought Bingo was for old folks, I don't get it


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> See ya soon babe  Now, best go and shave....



Ris...shave? i am always shaved hun 

MBC...thanks for explaining 

Ris..no i have to go to a smokey ass casino and sell BINGO tickets to old people 

Les...dont rub it in  

Dave...i dont mind doing the effin BINGO i have fun doing pretty much anything...its the fact that he gave me 3 effin days notice and told me that i MUST bring someone else...i competed and got the money and so i should do the work...no one else. 

Jodi...you would think that perhaps we should do something productive and to maybe help teach people something about nutrition or competing...but no we have to teach people to stamp numbers UNDER THE B


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

that is freakig retarded!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

your right about that one.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ris...shave? i am always shaved hun


Not you... me... 


> Ris..no i have to go to a smokey ass casino and sell BINGO tickets to old people


  Bingo...  BINGO!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2003)

so whats this thread about anyway? 

A pissed off BINGO babe having an identity crisis?? Or that all this time shortstuff has lied to you and is actually a man in the process of gender reassignment surgery??

I mean really.....don`t act so surprised and hurt.....he/she has it avertised above her addy  *"Getting rid of the jiggly bits"*


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 5, 2003)

Better practice.

"B....{dramatic pause}....15"

"I........25"

"BINGO!"

Tough job


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

MBC...thats a cute avi.

Kuso...well at first it was a post to someone that pissed me off on the forum...then i got pissed at something else...then others starting gettin pissy to  i geuss i spread the pissyness.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

She got pissed at me for laughing at all this!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

DG STFU.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill go to bingo with ya!!, we could put ex lax in the old ppl's drinks and watch them run to the bathroom, early night    were out!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2003)

Did someone say "BINGO"???


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> When people come to this site and pretend to be someone they arent and bloody lie and tell people different stories
> 
> You know who you are and i think that you are PATHETIC  but its all good.



Well I know it isn't me cause if I were to lie I surely wouldn't tell all you pretty gals I'm married nor would I tell you I'm I'm a computer geek with a very boring job.   Plus I'd lie about my training and say it has been awesome and I'm benching over 450.  I would never admit to my freeken age and absolutely say I'm 35 not 41.  I wouldn't say my life is rather boring to say the least (with the exception of my children, they keep me feeling 35 or younger).    I'd tell the truth and say my other passion is mountain biking but I'd lie and say that I do it much more then 3 times a month because of fuqing responsabilites.   If I were to "forget" to lie and tell you I'm married, I would surely lie and say that my marriage was perfect and we have sex all the time.  Lastly, I certainly wouldn't admit to living in Damn New Jersey.  I'd at least say New York or Philadelphia.    God damn,,, I am pathetic,, starting now,, I'm lying too.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

just have a cup of coffee, FS?

that last line you wrote, reminds me of an old Star Trek episode..
Kirk told a computer:
"everything I say is a lie. I am lying"

what a genius!
Capt. james T. Kirk, champion of good, intergalactic playboy and philanthropist!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

No just bored and amusing myself.  I have a good marriage actually.  that was a lie. but just a little one.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

I have no doubts you do, bud-
I am working towards that direction...damn that single life I have been livig for so long is hard to leave though! It is a struggle, but I am doing it!


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2003)

What's up gentleman!!!

I'm debating on going down to the bar I used to bounce at!  What would you two do?  Go or not to go?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

you're still on-line? Go !
Did you leave there on friendly terms? if so, go! 
hot Miami women..dressed all provacatively? GO!
Dancing, salsa? GO!
Better than sitting around the house and playig on the computer?
GO!

get the picture?
GO!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

Absolutely Go  David and have a drink for me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah..a GOOOOOOD drink...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

He is gone Bman,  he took your advise.  He never even saw mine.  hahaha   I think the door hit him in the ass on the way out he left so fast.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

that's what I have been trying to say..
if more people would listen to my advice, the world would be a better place!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

word


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

the word is a bird...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

Bird?  As in the flipping of?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

naw...don't you remember the song?
everybody knows, the word is a bird, bird, bird, bird..the bird isw  aword....

(it was in Full Metal Jacket)


----------



## firestorm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I know it after you gave me more then ONE FUQING WORD!!!!!!     Hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

I typed FIVE words!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

Listen to you two!  You guys crack me up!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

you're back already?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I typed FIVE words!



Ok well,, you should only get credit for 4 words because you repeated my original word which was word.  But you were correct, you typed more then one FREEKEN word.  But it still didn't sound like the song expecially after I TOOK MY ORIGINAL WORD  "WORD" BACK out of your words.    What I read was  The____is a bird        I like that song by the way.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey welcome back David.  You got back earlier then expected I see.   (girlfiend probably showed up and ruined everything) hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ok well,, you should only get credit for 4 words because you repeated my original word which was word.  But you were correct, you typed more then one FREEKEN word.  But it still didn't sound like the song expecially after I TOOK MY ORIGINAL WORD  "WORD" BACK out of your words.    What I read was  The____is a bird        I like that song by the way.


I bet you are a PITA @ scrabble, aren't ya!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

I don't do scrabble.  hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

I might be getting my Mtn bike here within a couple weeks..looking for a 500.00 bke..something that I can pound on that won't break..


----------



## katie64 (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Know what pisses me off most?*



> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> Attention Whores and Drama Queens.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I might be getting my Mtn bike here within a couple weeks..looking for a 500.00 bke..something that I can pound on that won't break..


Before you buy sumpen, let me know what your looking at B.  I know a thing or two about a thing or two and mountain bikes are one of them things.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

damn, I think i am going with either a Specialized or Jamis


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

both bikes are excellent choices.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

the jamis has dual suspension for 500.00 (year end clearance sale)

the Specialized is an '04 w/ disk brakes. Forget the components, but ok, dx I think?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

they are both very good and you can always upgrade parts as you go and as you get money.   Avid Mechanical Disc brakes are the best for the money.  both wheels for approx. $200.00.   I have Hayes Hydrolic discs on mine.   They were over 500.00


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

that's funny..your brakes cost as much as my bike will...

how often do you ride?
You have a lot of trails and such to ride there? Mostly forrest riding?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

I only get to ride a few times a month for this reason or that.  but when I do I go trail riding.  lots of fast downhills, long up hills, lots of roots, rocks, etc.  Great place to ride.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

My girl would love the up hill part.....
jeez, she loves pain....
You seen that commercial where the guy  and girl are in the spin class, the female instructor looks all cute, gets on the podium and then turns into the spawn of Satan? The gril on the bike says, "Bring it on!"
that's Kristen...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

smoooken'  I dig your girl arleady.  I better be invited to the wedding bro.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 7, 2003)

i wish i would have caught this thread right away, i could have had alot of fun.


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey welcome back David.  You got back earlier then expected I see.   (girlfiend probably showed up and ruined everything) hehehe



That's funny, FS.  I don't have  a girlfriend anymore.  We WON'T talk about that.

I came back to kick myself in the head bc/ I learned that Ingrid stopped in right as I was leaving and my friend was scoping her out but got NO WHERE!  Ha HA HA!

We went out tonight so all is good!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> smoooken'  I dig your girl arleady.  I better be invited to the wedding bro.


damn skippy!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i wish i would have caught this thread right away, i could have had alot of fun.


hey, no time like the present, bro-


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That's funny, FS.  I don't have  a girlfriend anymore.  We WON'T talk about that.
> 
> I came back to kick myself in the head bc/ I learned that Ingrid stopped in right as I was leaving and my friend was scoping her out but got NO WHERE!  Ha HA HA!
> ...



you big bar hopper!
I need to check out the scene down there some time...watching it on 'Wild On! E' just doesn't get it!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey, no time like the present, bro-


 i missed out, thats fine, just wondering if i should throw out some bingo jokes out to J'BO. nah, i better not, dont want a donut queen mad at me!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

hey, kissing and making up w/ a beautiful woman is a wonderous thing!

Let'em rip!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i wish i would have caught this thread right away, i could have had alot of fun.



yeaa well I'm glad you didn't because usually that "fun" you speak of is usually at my expense.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That's funny, FS.  I don't have  a girlfriend anymore.  We WON'T talk about that.
> 
> I came back to kick myself in the head bc/ I learned that Ingrid stopped in right as I was leaving and my friend was scoping her out but got NO WHERE!  Ha HA HA!
> ...



Let me guess she read your PMs from a "certain individual" and maybe saw a pic or two she shouldn't have???  hummmm???   
Seriously I'm sorry to hear of your breakup.  She was a hottie for sure and I could see you guys together a long time.  You can tell me about it sometime in PM when you feel the time is right bro.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i missed out, thats fine, just wondering if i should throw out some bingo jokes out to J'BO. nah, i better not, dont want a donut queen mad at me!!!



Tank J'bo hasn't been around in a few days that I can tell so she won't see them.  I've been stalking,,, ummm I mean keeping an eye out for her since yesterday and no site of her yet.


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i missed out, thats fine, just wondering if i should throw out some bingo jokes out to J'BO. nah, i better not, dont want a donut queen mad at me!!!




I think you should!    Hey Tank!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Let me guess she read your PMs from a "certain individual" and maybe saw a pic or two she shouldn't have???  hummmm???
> Seriously I'm sorry to hear of your breakup.  She was a hottie for sure and I could see you guys together a long time.  You can tell me about it sometime in PM when you feel the time is right bro.



Oh, you mean Bunny do you?    No, that was a breakup of 6 months ago.  But it wasn't because of that.  

Anyhoo, Ingrid would like to say. "hello".


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yeaa well I'm glad you didn't because usually that "fun" you speak of is usually at my expense.  hahahaha


  true, very true.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I think you should!    Hey Tank!!!!


hey dave. nah, i'll be nice. sounds like she needs a hug though.


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

Or, maybe you could be that other person helping her out!  What do ya say there, tank!  Go help a sista' out!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh, you mean Bunny do you?    No, that was a breakup of 6 months ago.  But it wasn't because of that.
> 
> Anyhoo, Ingrid would like to say. "hello".


Tell her I said hello!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yeaa well I'm glad you didn't because usually that "fun" you speak of is usually at my expense.  hahahaha


you do give us such good material to work with, buddy!
we thank you for that!


how's work tonight? Me? s l o w ......


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Well I'm glad I can assist in my own persecution.  My pleasure.   Slow here also Bman.  I'm heading out for a few minutes to see if I can find a poem on squatting I wrote years ago.  I think its in a folder in my locker.  I think it was pretty cool
If I find it I want to post it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

you are a poet?
sweet!
Hey, I am usually the butt of many jokes myself....some I leave myself open to..others...damn, I just get caught.
It's all good..I have nailed  my friends pertty good as well...

not to sound like a chauvanist, but I have found that women don't get it when men slam on each other..it's all in fun. You sure as hell can't say the same things to a woman that you can another man....at least I can't..


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

I want to hear this poem of yours fire, bring it out. I don't hear enough poems on squatting for sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

how 'bout this one..stop me if you've heard it, it is on better..and worse bathroom stalls everywhere:
"here I sit all broken hearted, tried to...."


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

just put it in open chat fellas.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

this outta be good!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Well I think so.  GR8 seemed to really like it although he did have questions at the end.  hahahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

see? Your peom inspired questions....
thought invoking. very well!

I liked it! The yelling part..reminded me of something I read from another site:

http://www.pasko.net/psycho.html


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I think so.  GR8 seemed to really like it although he did have questions at the end.  hahahahahaha




How dare You !?!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

I might need to gowalk the perimeter of the base tonight...stretch the legs out....
getting mucho tight sitting here...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> How dare You !?!



oh ok ok I totally can't read your posts anymore for awhile. I'm waaay outta control over here and disturbing my co-workers   hahahahaha     I swear I wish you could see me right now.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 7, 2003)

you guys are complete whores...tryin to stur up some crap in my thread  eggin on Tank to hack on me Burner  your gonna get it. 

my weekend was a little toooo good and i am not tryin to recover... plus i opted out of BINGO and so i will see what the consequences are tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm gona get it? Do I get to pick my punishment?
3 rounds of jello wrestling with you?


we want details! pics!

you didn't want to go to BINGO? coulda been fun?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

opted out Jen?  Is that the professional way to say you blew it off and didn't show up and went out and got drunk instead of handing out cardboard squares and plastic chips to a bunch of depend wearing, wheelchair driving, bifocal wearing geriactrics?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm gona get it? Do I get to pick my punishment?
> 3 rounds of jello wrestling with you?
> 
> ...



I'm telling your girl you said that at the wedding B.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 7, 2003)

Fire thats great


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

What was great Jen?  My tattle tailing on that Ho  Burner or your "opting" out of geriactric reindeer games?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 7, 2003)

i opted out cause i #1 did not agree with the terms and #2 had a hangover 
tattling on ho burner is great...made me laugh so hard my head hurt even more


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

unbelievable you three!  Actually that was a hilarious comeback, FS.  I don't hear "boo" from Burner though!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

yeaaa you know him,, he is a bitch.  He is in love and likes to pretend he is still a "dude"  but in all he is a bitch and knows it so instead of trying to say something to my threat of tattling on him he took a hasty retreat in hopes to fight again another day.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey quick impression,, who am I:       Is my girlfriend in here?  Did she see what I wrote?  she is gonna     my ass!!    its my impression of Burner.


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

Where is he?  I think he's picking up McDonald's or paying the Papa John's pizza delivery guy and claiming that his IT crew wanted it.

It goes like this.  

"Here's the X- large Cheese pizza for the guys and here is your Supreme pizza w/ extra cheese for you, Mike.  As he dashes to his office  and hides his pizza and walks by the gang and says, here's that pizza you guys ordered!  Then they say, That Mike guy, always denying pizza!  I wish I could be just like him.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

man...step a way for a minute..and get slammed by flamerstorm...
good work, bro....


I an't denying NUTHIN! but..we went to Pizza Hut....
only had um...four slices...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

ohh man,,, one word for you:  salt salt and fat.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

um..that was three...I have to do all your math for you??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

and it was gawd damn goood too!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

Well I'm currently eating an apple and I had a tuna sandwich a bit ago.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

it was damn good too.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

had a bad experince w/ tunafish soe time ago..bit reluctant to have more...I did  buy those stay fresh packs, but have not tried them yet.
I have chicken and green beans and a protein shake for the rest of the night


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

NOw your talking little big man


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'm telling your girl you said that at the wedding B.


yeah..well, I'll tell your wife..something....don't know what....but it will be good..I DO have a helluva imagination!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> man...step a way for a minute..and get slammed by flamerstorm...
> good work, bro....
> 
> ...




Do I know the man or do I know him very well?  You ALWAYS eat this at work!  At least you didn't order Chinese food!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> NOw your talking little big man


hey...size doe not matter! that's what all my girlfriends tell me!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Do I know the man or do I know him very well?  You ALWAYS eat this at work!  At least you didn't order Chinese food!


haven't had pizza..in a month, thank you!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> I have chicken and green beans and a protein shake for the rest of the night



Translation:  KFC is right down the road from Pizza Hut and I had time to kill and needed  something for later!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

you been here?

clamp it!

I actually have chicken breasts and beans! Vanilla flavored MRP shake!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

now that you mention it..KFC's chicken caeser rnach wrap is pretty good..have not had one of those in a while either.....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah..well, I'll tell your wife..something....don't know what....but it will be good..I DO have a helluva imagination!



Hummm well Ok I won't tell on you then.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

heh heh...double edged swords RULE!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Translation:  KFC is right down the road from Pizza Hut and I had time to kill and needed  something for later!




and I'll have yo fluqqers know that there is a box of Krispy Kremes less than 30 feet from me right now..and I have not, nor will not have any!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Do I know the man or do I know him very well?  You ALWAYS eat this at work!  At least you didn't order Chinese food!



Yah with Kikkoman


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> now that you mention it..KFC's chicken caeser rnach wrap is pretty good..have not had one of those in a while either.....




See, I knew it!  You DO go to KFC!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> and I'll have yo fluqqers know that there is a box of Krispy Kremes less than 30 feet from me right now..and I have not, nor will not have any!




And very well you shouldn't!!  Anything "gooey" cannot be good for you whatsoever!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

Just had to say hi to my boys Burner and DAvid and david i did what you said with the clen, took it 30 min before my HIIT cardio tonight, fuqqing rocked!!!!!!!!!!  I am poopde now though and I think j'bo wants to pose, of the life i lead  LOL


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

What is CLEN?   Hi Shorty  miss talking to you.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

Heya hottie fire    I know I keep going to bed as soon as you get on, I am talking liquid clenbuterx, I know some think it is a bunch of crap, but that stuff is so damn potent  

What is new with fire?????


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

Fire is ok.  Kids back to school so hopefully this will allow me the time to get my workouts back in order.   May I ask you what this clebuterx  does???  Is it something that I may want to look into?  It won't make me look like you will it???


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

Clenbuterx is a fat burner they have it in liquid and pill form, but is very very potent so I recommend if you work out close with in 4-6 hours of going to bed, take the liquid form, it will be out of your system with 3-5 hours max.  I love the stuff, ask Dave or gopro if you have any other questions but hey you will be bouncing off the walls at the gym.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

So this stuff is better then xenadrine, hydroxycut, etc???  If so, where do I get it?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

online will be your best bet, vpxsports.com or dps I am sure has it, or ask David or gopro


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

Your the best SS.  Have you seen gains for losses for a better word from it yet?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

hey your kids went back to school fire.
my little bro went to his first day of nursery with chicken pox last friday...poor little sweety. 
we had a big sister day on Sat and went to all the toy stores in the city...well it felt like it anyways...then we went for some ice cream and had a nap in the park...he is the best


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

I totally have and combined with a kick ass, major kick ass diet, things have changed sooooooo much in the last two-three weeks it is amazing.


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Just had to say hi to my boys Burner and DAvid and david i did what you said with the clen, took it 30 min before my HIIT cardio tonight, fuqqing rocked!!!!!!!!!!  I am poopde now though and I think j'bo wants to pose, of the life i lead  LOL




EXCELLENT!!!!  Take the other bit of advice about supplementing Clen!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

supplemnting?? remind little tired me


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Heya hottie fire    I know I keep going to bed as soon as you get on, I am talking liquid clenbuterx, I know some think it is a bunch of crap, but that stuff is so damn potent
> 
> What is new with fire?????




Who the fuck says it's crap?  I'd love to hear it from that person and why they think that??


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

WEll it isn't me Dave, Im only now hearing of it.  Dave I gotta cut about an inch or maybe 1 1/2 inches off my waist to be pretty again.  Whatcha think. is this stuff for me?  If so  get me some and mail it to me.


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> So this stuff is better then xenadrine, hydroxycut, etc???  If so, where do I get it?




Oh lord... tell me the hell you didn't just say that!  Now, where is gopro!!!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> online will be your best bet, vpxsports.com or dps I am sure has it, or ask David or gopro



VPXSPORTS.com... unless gopro knows a secret then I would get it from the other's mentioned above by shorty.. other wise you know two other secrets!!!

Me and Gopro!!!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> WEll it isn't me Dave, Im only now hearing of it.  Dave I gotta cut about an inch or maybe 1 1/2 inches off my waist to be pretty again.  Whatcha think. is this stuff for me?  If so  get me some and mail it to me.



And then some!!!!  (  I swear, you'll be freakin' shredded as long as you diet strictly!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

Well now you have my attention.  With your 1st comment I'm assumingn it is of no comparison to those products I mentioned.   Which do you think is stronger?  liquid or pill


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yah with Kikkoman




I think the only reason why you like Kikkoman is because of the word ends!

The stuff stanks!    Think La Choy!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well now you have my attention.  With your 1st comment I'm assumingn it is of no comparison to those products I mentioned.   Which do you think is stronger?  liquid or pill





LIQUID!!!!!!!!   HANDS DOWN!!!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 8, 2003)

Are we talking REAL clenbuterol or the OTC stuff?  Sounds like you are referring to OTC.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Who the fuck says it's crap?  I'd love to hear it from that person and why they think that??



I think it's crap...just because.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 8, 2003)

what are you talking about BO,, now don't go confusing me.  what do you mean by the "real" clenbuterol   and what is OTC


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

OTC--- Over the counter.. he means the Clen-x form which is a ECA stack with Synephrine and Yohimibe. <<=== J'bo and Shorty knows!   

Very funny BO!    How ya doin'?

Don't get confused, FS!  BTW.... go to www.vpxsports.com and read more about it!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 9, 2003)

Well I don't want that otc stuff right?  I want the vpx sport stuff. And david is going to get it for me cheaper then them.  Right Dave?


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

Clen-x is OTC!!!  Yes, this is what you want and yes, I can get for cheap.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

well then david you never told me how you could help me, or is it better to buy here     :bounce:  MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

can you bring me some when you come here Dave? how long does it last? will it be good til next summer?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

Can someone summarize this and tell me what its all about beyond MBC's first post?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

There was someone on IM that was talking to a few people and telling different stories all around, after a while it became very creepy because they were hitting on someone is particular and then saying they were happily married and having children and wanting to send someone things.  This whole false pretense and two faces and probably more.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

... someone using the internet was hitting on Jbo and was/is in fact married ... gee, what were the chances.   There are a few that might not be typing what they type if their spouses were looking over their shoulder.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Clenbuterx is a fat burner they have it in liquid and pill form, but is very very potent so I recommend if you work out close with in 4-6 hours of going to bed, take the liquid form, it will be out of your system with 3-5 hours max.  I love the stuff, ask Dave or gopro if you have any other questions but hey you will be bouncing off the walls at the gym.


fade and I both take Clenbuterx and love it!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Ha ha NT i think you are lying aren't you????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... someone using the internet was hitting on Jbo and was/is in fact married ... gee, what were the chances.   There are a few that might not be typing what they type if their spouses were looking over their shoulder.



Someone took their funny pill this morning...i think you need a diet change if you have this many brain cells workin


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

No way it's NT... I've talked to both he and the Mrs on the phone


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

its not nt


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

he he luckily this person has disappeared, so J'bo and I don't kick his ass    all the beautiful people are around to play with today, it is sweet!!!!!!!!    :bounce:


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah, he wouldn't be going behind the Mrs back... he'd be including her in the festivities


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

yes we are all here like one happy family


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> he he luckily this person has disappeared, so J'bo and I don't kick his ass    all the beautiful people are around to play with today, it is sweet!!!!!!!!    :bounce:


It's so totally gorgeous today!!!  I want a work outside day!

Remember in college on pretty days the prof would hold class outside!!!  Oh those were the days!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

yes those were the days...instead its 30 outside today and all i get is to stare out my HUGE window at what could have been a great day in the park....i call an unofficial IM day off tomorrow damnit...a day free from work and all day pay


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

30   ... we're half of that here and were already talking about getting some firewood delivered - the morning are getting chilly.  Nothing like a fire and coffee early in the morning.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

yeah I wish  NOT  It is raining and crappy here!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah, he wouldn't be going behind the Mrs back... he'd be including her in the festivities



if I were going behind her back, it would be to really give her ..... opps, typing out loud again.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

you do have too much energy NT...DID YOU CHEAT LAST NIGHT?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

uummmmm  ....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

liar


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

he he you guys are funny


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> can you bring me some when you come here Dave? how long does it last? will it be good til next summer?



Yes and as long as it's stored at room temperature.  At least it should be.  Well, if it doesn't then it'll give me another excuse to go to Manitoba, doesn't it??


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> well then david you never told me how you could help me, or is it better to buy here     :bounce:  MORNING!!!!!!



Well, I know the cost of what you spent on a 240 ml bottle and I could've sworn I only paid $35.  

See the difference??


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

well then you are so my hookup and tell me when you are buying more cause i will send you money for another bottle


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Me too Dave!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

Maybe its Butterfly.  Who really believes she works for NASA anyway.

Hey B, I watched Armageadon (sp?) last night, where were you?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

yes dave you know you are always welcome...just make sure that you dont kick the covers off of me  jk your at the hotel across the street mr.


----------

